# UBL - Universal Biosecurity



## System (7 February 2018)

Universal Biosecurity is an Australian company based in Perth with intellectual property rights to an apparatus that vaporises liquid fumigants (Fume8™ apparatus) for use in the fumigation industry. 

The Company's business model is focused on commercially developing the Fume8 apparatus as a versatile apparatus to be used both with traditional liquid fumigants to deliver a traditional fumigation solution as well as with ethyl formate to deliver an environmentally friendly fumigation solution. 

The Company will seek to develop the apparatus with a primary focus in the Australian market and a secondary focus in the South Korean market.

It is anticipated that UBL will list on the ASX during April 2018.

https://universalbiosecurity.com


----------

